# [RÓŻNE] a może by tak...

## Poe

... trochę panienek? LINK

----------

## wodzik

niezle, ale ja bym chyba dal ostrzezenie, ze wstep od 18 lat, zeby mlodsi nie wchodzili.

----------

## Poe

wejscie na własną odpowiedzialność....

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Buehehehehe... a te gorące kociaki widzieliście? Klik.  :Cool: 

----------

## wodzik

to zapodam jeszcze to i to. tego na pewno nie widzieliscie  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> to zapodam jeszcze to i to. tego na pewno nie widzieliscie  

 Aaaa... nie no... normalnie można monitor uślinić...  :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## przemos

Dobra, a teraz przyznać się kto nie kliknął  :Very Happy: . A słyszeliście o tej akcji z tą panienką i tym kolesiem na bankiecie firmowym? Odlot!!!

----------

## argasek

Panowie, panowie... Tak świńskich linków to dawno nie oglądałem...   :Shocked:  POLECAM!  :Surprised: 

----------

## dziadu

Gdzie są moderatorzy!

Ktoś tu coś zaniedbał, skąd w ogóle takie linki jak ten http://tiny.pl/wcb9 znalazły się na forum!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Oburzony  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cielak

eee jakieś trefne te linki, nie ma tam żadnych panienek...   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

ale tu są napewno http://tnij.org/hardporno

----------

## Poe

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Gdzie są moderatorzy!
> 
> 

 

oglądają panienki, spodobało się im...

----------

## Yatmai

Świntuchy jesteście  :Razz: 

----------

## c2p

Z takim zboczonym tematem to chyba do OTW?  :Wink: 

----------

## pawels

I jak tu nie odnieść wrażenia że to postcount++ i to jeszcze za aprobatą i wykonaniu moderatora. Ahhh szkoda słów...

PS.: No chyba że to nowy sposób na zapoznanie się z regułami sado-macho na forum   :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

A czy to aż takie złe, że kilku userów będzie mieć po poście więcej na liczniku ?

Gentoo-wiec też człowiek i lubi czasem na panienki popatrzeć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

IMHO pawelas i c2p maja racje

do OTW z tym!  :Twisted Evil: 

[prosze mod-ow o usuniecie tego posta  :Wink:  ]

----------

## argasek

Oczywiście, moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

Wątek powstał jako odpowiedź na niedawną świeżą dostawę noobów, którzy mają problem z dodaniem [SOLVED], zasadą jeden wątek - jedno pytanie, itp. ...

----------

## Poe

chodzilo mi tylko o mala prowokacje. kazdy chwyt jest dobry, zeby przyciagnac paru ludzi,aby chociaz rzucili okiem na apel. postcount++ wliczylem w koszta.

----------

## wodzik

wogole niektorzy z tym postcount++ troche przesadzaja. ja patrze na to jak ktos odpowiada a nie ile. jak ktos cos wie to nie znaczy, ze musi miec zaraz >1000 postow na tym foum. zresza co z tego ze ktos ma 1000 postow skoro polowa z tego to pytania typu jak zainstalowac x czy y.

----------

## 13Homer

postcount++

----------

## Yatmai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> postcount++

 

Hehe, 13Homer spóźniłeś się, bo w OTW nie dolicza się postów do licznika   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wogole niektorzy z tym postcount++ troche przesadzaja. ja patrze na to jak ktos odpowiada a nie ile. jak ktos cos wie to nie znaczy, ze musi miec zaraz >1000 postow na tym foum. zresza co z tego ze ktos ma 1000 postow skoro polowa z tego to pytania typu jak zainstalowac x czy y.

 Z tym się akurat zgadzam. Nie postcount świadczy o człowieku, tylko wiedza i poziom wypowiedzi. Pozdrawiam!

----------

